# Photographer in Matsumoto



## future.expat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

In about a week we're travelling to Matsumoto. We're looking for a photographer to accompany us amongst the cherry blossoms.

Can anyone recommend a photographer for this area (can be a junior), or recommend a website in which we can find one?
I've been searching around for a week or so but it seems quite difficult.

Thanks very much


----------



## paul stewart (Apr 18, 2014)

future.expat said:


> Hi guys, In about a week we're travelling to Matsumoto. We're looking for a photographer to accompany us amongst the cherry blossoms. Can anyone recommend a photographer for this area (can be a junior), or recommend a website in which we can find one? I've been searching around for a week or so but it seems quite difficult. Thanks very much


Hi. I have my friends husband but he s in Australia. He is highly skilled and accomplished if you can get him there. I'm not sure that's what you're after though. It sounds lovely. Enjoy!!!! Paul
Bevin...


----------



## paul stewart (Apr 18, 2014)

future.expat said:


> Hi guys, In about a week we're travelling to Matsumoto. We're looking for a photographer to accompany us amongst the cherry blossoms. Can anyone recommend a photographer for this area (can be a junior), or recommend a website in which we can find one? I've been searching around for a week or so but it seems quite difficult. Thanks very much


Oh. If you happen to make any contacts there in the fitness/ health retreat/ wellness field, would you be so kind as to put me in touch. I'm a natural healer and personal trainer of 17yrs experience. I actually want to go to Matsumoto specifically. Thank you!! I hope this is not too forward! Kind regards. Paul


----------

